# Coyote earned his Stripes



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Got this from off another forum. Crazy! These pics were take down in Fernley, Nevada I guess. Just goes to show you what people will do.


























xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

aahh darn. now the enviromentalists will complain that the buzzards will get lead poisoning from eating the paint


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ha ha ha, stinkin lazy hwy workers!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Ha ha ha, stinkin lazy hwy workers!


That exactly what I was thinking! Good thing we have a good work ethic up here in ND.

xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Unbelievable..... :eyeroll:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That is probably the funniest thing I've seen in a long time. You'd expect someone to at least kick it or push it with something so you don't paint over it... I want to see what it looks like after the yote is removed. That would be a pic to have also.

On second thought maybe the guy ran it over with his truck while spraying down the paint... highly unlikely but thought i'd throw that at ya lol. (giving them the benefit of the doubt but the yote has been there for a long time so they didn't do that but who knows)


----------



## Rajun Cajun (Sep 5, 2010)

Now that is some funny shyte!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

That had to be here in Wyoming! It's gotten so bad that our weed and pest guys now have computer controlled sprayers so they don't have to exit the truck. I guess it was too much work to hold the spray wand out the window like they used to! All that coyote needs now is one of obama's "putting america to work" road signs next to it!


----------

